# Nouvelle version de VLC, multiposte Free



## cefd (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,



J'ai une freebox, et je me sers du multiposte, j'ai donc telechargé VLC crazy puisque je suis derriere un routeur... j'ai une question: y a til des gens qui travaillent sur les nouvelles vesrions de VLC pour les rendre compatibles avec le multiposte? La version de VLC CRAZY fonctionne tres bien, mais je me demande si il y a moyen d'avoir la derniere version de VLC... Peut etre est il possible de faire le travail soi meme, mais je n'y connais franchement rien...


Merci d'avance


Charles


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

Peux-tu nous rappeler ce qu'apporte VLC Crazy ?
La possibilit&#233; de fixer une plage de ports pour le flux ?

Je me demande si c'est encore n&#233;cessaire...

Sinon pour essayer la derni&#232;re version de VLC, met l'application en suret&#233; avec ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences dans un dossier sur le bureau par exemple et installae la nouvelle version.

Si tout roule tant mieux, sinon, il te suffit de remettre &#224; leur place respective l'application et les pr&#233;f&#233;rences.
Et attendre une nouvelle version de VLC Crazy...


----------



## cefd (12 Décembre 2006)

bonjour starmac, merci pour pour ta réponse


La version de VLC crazy permet d'indiquer a VLC quels sont les ports ouverts sur le routeur (ports UDP), pour "canaliser le flux"... en gros je crois que c'est ca, et ca permet d'utiliser le multiposte lorsqu'on est derriere un routeur autre que le routeur de la freebox.

J'ai effectivement essayé avec les nouvelles versions de VLC de regarder la tele sur mon ibook, mais helas sans succes, je suis donc tjs contraint d'utiliser VLC Crazy...


Ca n'ets pas hyper grave, mais j'aime bien avoir les dernieres versions des logiciels


Merci

Charles


----------



## nikolo (13 Décembre 2006)

cefd a dit:


> bonjour starmac, merci pour pour ta réponse
> 
> 
> La version de VLC crazy permet d'indiquer a VLC quels sont les ports ouverts sur le routeur (ports UDP), pour "canaliser le flux"... en gros je crois que c'est ca, et ca permet d'utiliser le multiposte lorsqu'on est derriere un routeur autre que le routeur de la freebox.
> ...


 

t'es sur d'avoir ouvert les bon ports sur ton mac car moi je n'ai jamais utilisé VLC crazy pour le multipost et cela fonctionne nickel.

il faut juste de temps en temps mettre à jour la liste des chaines sinon tout roule.


----------



## macjlm (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

Je me resoud a envoyer un message, parce que je cherche a regarder la TV (depuis une freebox V5, avec les 2 boitiers) sur mon Mac (portable G4, sous 10.4). 
Je vois passer plein de messages sur divers forum a ce propos, mais aucun ne donne une recette complete (ou alors sous windows, aucun interet). 
je note que vous semblez savoir comment ca marche et en plus, sans utiliser de logiciels bizarres comme crazy-vlc ou je ne sais ? 
en pratique j'au essaye de suivre les instructions de free, j'ai VLC 0.8.6d sur ma machine, je pointe sur l'adresse indiquee par free et je vois une liste de chaines, mais si je clique sur une chaine j'ai un message d'erreur de VLC.
J'ai essaye d'aller dans le gestionnaire de firewall de mon mac et d'ajouter une autorisation intitulee VLC sur le port 554 mais ca n'a rien fait. 
Il se trouve qu'il y a derriere ma freebox un routeur wifi qui arrose la maison, j'ai aussi note qu'avec un routeur, ca peut poser des problemes supplementaires ?

Bref, si vous pouviez en quelques lignes m'indiquer les points cles et les astuces pour permettre aux images de passer, ca m'arrangerait beaucoup !

Merci de votre aide,

macjlm


----------



## arcanomancer (1 Mars 2008)

Y a t il un moyen d'obtenir sur VLC les chaines pour lesquelles on paye ? Je suis abonné à CNN mais je ne peux pas la voir via VLC


----------



## ntx (1 Mars 2008)

Non, il me semble que cela est précisé quelque part chez Free (en tout cas la dernière fois que je me suis posé la question, cela y était) que seules les chaînes gratuites sont disponibles en multi-poste, et encore il n'y a pas TF1, M6 et W9.


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

Il est possible de regarder paris première (payante) avec le multiposte.
La disponibilité des chaînes sur le multiposte est liée au choix fait par ces mêmes chaînes.

Il n'y a pas de règle générale.


----------

